

Java testing with Spock – Chapter 1 [pdf] - kkapelon
http://manning.com/kapelonis/JTwSpock_MEAP_ch1.pdf

======
kkapelon
Spock is a testing framework written in Groovy that can also test Java code.
It is comparable to the JUnit/Mockito combo but offers a much more descriptive
DSL specifically tailored to unit tests among other goodies.

This is the first chapter of my upcoming about about Spock. It offers a high
level comparison between Spock and JUnit.

Part 2 of the book will cover parameterized tests as well as mocking/stubbing
with Spock. Your feedback is appreciated.

